

Tweeting about where to find pirated sheet music will lead to DMCA-takedown - p0ppe
http://chillingeffects.org/dmca512c/notice.cgi?NoticeID=196738

======
p0ppe
The tweet in question; "Pasek and Paul's sheet music is $105 on their
site...but it's free on <http://piratebay.com> > haha."

